# Massive Severe weather outbreak Lower and Mid Mississippi valley starting tommorrow morning.



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2012)

When I came home today at lunch I had warnings on my computer in the software I use  (Actually I also receive text messages ) for an extreme weather event. The area in question no doubt has members of this forum living in it and I thought I would pass along this life threatening and property damaging weather event information out of genuine concern for all of you starting tomorrow morning.When using the software you can add your own percentage of thought based on prior analog years and what I have concluded is pretty close to what the National weather service is also forecasting.The only difference from mine and theirs is I start the sever weather about a 150 miles further south of the point they say it will begin.

 Folks on the forum if you live in the areas I have shaded on the map below please pay particular attention to your National Weather Service Warnings and announcements Starting tomorrow morning and particularly tomorrow afternoon when the sun heats the atmosphere. On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being extremely likely and severe the dark red area is a solid 10 the next area outwardly bright red is a 7 to 9 and the orange colored area is a 5 to 7.

 Here is what my weather software is telling me. All of the conditions and ingredients severe weather wise are coming together to make tomorrow a very high risk of  occurrence for extremely dangerous,property damaging, life threatening weather.It is not a matter of if it will happen, it IS GOING TO HAPPEN,and it will also make the headlines on Saturday. This outbreak is predicted to be much larger then the one on Tuesday  of this week.

 This is not hype it is scary, the potential exists for more then 15 long lived Tornadoes to occur tomorrow particularly in the afternoon. Long lived means 500 miles or more in length and duration can be 5 to 6 hours. We may see an F-5 tornado before the day is over. F-5 tornadoes are one of natures most violent forces capable of wiping entire towns off of the face of the earth. It is very likely there will be a couple of F-4s also which are no picnic either. Most of the tornadoes will be in the F-2 to F-3 category.Along with the tornadoes you can expect baseball sized hail stones and straight line wind damage to occur over a good portion of all of the shaded areas.  Below is the Fujita Scale. 

 F0	Gale tornado	40-72 mph	Some damage to chimneys; breaks branches off trees; pushes over shallow-rooted trees; damages sign boards.

 F1	Moderate tornado	73-112 mph	The lower limit is the beginning of hurricane wind speed; peels surface off roofs; mobile homes pushed off foundations or overturned; moving autos pushed off the roads; attached garages may be destroyed.

 F2	Significant tornado	113-157 mph	Considerable damage. Roofs torn off frame houses; mobile homes demolished; boxcars pushed over; large trees snapped or uprooted; light object missiles generated.

 F3	Severe tornado	158-206 mph	Roof and some walls torn off well constructed houses; trains overturned; most trees in fores uprooted

 F4	Devastating tornado	207-260 mph	Well-constructed houses leveled; structures with weak foundations blown off some distance; cars thrown and large missiles generated.

 F5	Incredible tornado	261-318 mph	Strong frame houses lifted off foundations and carried considerable distances to disintegrate; automobile sized missiles fly through the air in excess of 100 meters; trees debarked; steel re-inforced concrete structures badly damaged.


----------



## epackage (Mar 1, 2012)

This was the part about your earlier forecast that I said you were SADLY accurate about. I hope all of our fellow members and their families see these and take great care to be safe...


 Great job and thanx for the heads up Steve...Be safe people !!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 1, 2012)

YOU DA WEATHER MAN STEVE! []






 F 36-24-36[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for this alert, Steve,

 You're my favorite weather babe...


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the alert.Hope it don't get too bad.


----------



## epackage (Mar 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> YOU DA WEATHER MAN STEVE! []
> 
> ...


 
 I would WRECK this chick....LOL[8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Steve, but your're really scaring me now...


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Peejrey,

 My brother lives over in Lebanon, and I live up in Goodlettsville when I ain't working in VA.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yep she got a Buttaface everything good but her face  bahahaha! 

 sorry Steve luv ya man  lol


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2012)

Its all good Rick[][] Just not in a real fun mood right now.Shoot the wounded huh!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2012)

I do have a nice rack though Rick


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WHadd doo yuu do you mean by wreck Epackage you frighten me with such verbage.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

The sever weather outbreak is underway lookout this afternoon.began early this morning across Missouri, the Tennessee Valley and South Carolina.
 A group of storms moved across central Missouri and produced numerous reports of golf ball to baseball size hail. St. Louis was hit with diameters of up to 0.50 inch.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

The storms have began and are really dangerous.Here is an image I created showing three large storms all with Tornadoes within them.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

These storms are out and out unreal This is the line of storms which will be making the headlines tonight. I hope everyone is safe from these.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

This image shows an F-5 Monster moving toward Cincinnati but it will miss by a few miles to the south Softball sized hail with this one also.Anything in its path will be no more. It has been on the ground for over 125 miles and two hours so far in time.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Look at this radar image live. Anything that attains a pink or light lavender color is nasty. also you can see the comma shape to the individual storms. http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/indiana/weather-radar?play=true   Numerous Tornadoes,another F-4 has developed on the southern Flank heading towards Louisville, there will be complete devastation in these areas. God help them


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Look at the entire lower and middle Mississippi valleys.I count at least 25 storms with rotation in them.  http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/tennessee/weather-radar?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is a neat picture of a two tornado storm and a baby sized trailer which will grow into a monster in a little while.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh my God!! its worse then I stated yesterday!! Towns are gone completely wiped off the face of the earth!! My heart goes out to these people I hope everyone here at the bottle forum is safe.  Look at these pictures Oh my God   http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/photos-and-videos-of-todays-to/62315


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

A Police officer just tweeted"Henryville's completely gone. Henryville is in Indiana.I count now 35 Tornadoes on the ground doing damage.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

This is down right scary here is your news maker in about 30 minutes. Try and find live video near Nashville. This one is gonna kill many unsuspecting people and destroy everything in its path.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Check out this live video stream from just outside of Nashville.  Here is a live storm chaser.  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/news-2-storm-chaser


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Marysville Indiana is completely gone,total devastation,look out West Nashvile 100 mile per hour straight line wind gusts coming into to town  with a large Tornado embedded in the storm.


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Marysville Indiana is completely gone,total devastation,look out West Nashvile 100 mile per hour straight line wind gusts coming into to town  with a large Tornado embedded in the storm.


 
 [:-]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> This is down right scary here is your news maker in about 30 minutes. Try and find live video near Nashville. This one is gonna kill many unsuspecting people and destroy everything in its path.


 Scared the chit out of us, i also got pics of the wall cloud...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Where is your house on the map Peej


----------



## peejrey (Mar 2, 2012)

2 miles west of bon Aqua..
 Lyles....


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

The deep south is getting in on it numerous Tornadoes in Mississippi.  http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/mississippi/weather-radar?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow Peej you were just south of it. Can you post the pictures you may have?


----------



## peejrey (Mar 2, 2012)

Will do later..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

On the Northeast corner of Alabama on the state line of Tennesee and about to enter extreme North Western Georgia Look out Chattanooga!! another F-4 tornado baseball sized hail coming your way.Funnel clouds in Tennesee South of Lebanon multiple funnel clouds in Lawrenceville 4 inches of hail stones in a few areas. Tons of destruction Check out this live stream.  http://www.wkrn.com/category/207882/livestream Dixon Tennessee heavy damage


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Multiple tornadoes heading for Western west Virginia that have already done damage in Ohio.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Near Etheridge and Laurenceburg Tennesee confirmed F-3 Tornado on the ground doing extensive damage.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Peej Tennesee is getting hammered 87,000 without power 20 new Tornado warnings in the last 5 minutes. Confirmed deaths unfortunatley, did you see the school bus that was picked up and launched into the school.


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> 2 miles west of bon Aqua..
> Lyles....


 Happy to hear your safe, good luck big man, I'll be praying for you and everyone in the area...


----------



## peejrey (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Peej Tennesee is getting hammered 87,000 without power 20 new Tornado warnings in the last 5 minutes. Confirmed deaths unfortunatley, did you see the school bus that was picked up and launched into the school.


 Uhh.....no......uhh...it's done here, I watching streaming now..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

its all East of you Peej doing tremendous damage Hail a half of a foot thick in some towns. Now look at the Chattanooga Choo Choo Tornado it is a nasty one.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Look at this tweet.  http://twitter.com/#!/breakingweather/status/175718625125203969 Paper invoice carried 188 miles in Indiana.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

A massive tornado is about to hit a larger more populated area in South East Tennessee. It is hitting Bugscuffle and Wartrace.Etheridge is getting hit again second Tornado today..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Jamestown and Alladrt areas Tennessee are under a Tornado emergency for a very large F-5 or 6 moving 55 mphs next three minutes hell will be unleashed,rarely ever is this type of storm seen .Look at this live feed. http://www.wkrn.com/category/207882/livestream


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Towns in Putnam and Jackson County's in Tennessee virtually destroyed by a massive F-5 or 6 tornado 2 and a half miles wide.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

I need a secretary to keep up with all of the reports coming into my computer. Over 400 sever weather reports in 11 states in the last two hours. I cant keep up


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

Mark my words Tennessee has suffered tremendously. There are missing people all over the central part of the state. At least 6 towns are gone, 39 people were trapped in a collapsed building.People have died in flooding rains,hail a half of foot deep as defoliated trees completely.Daylight is going to bring shocking devastation and death, in Tennessee and Indiana Peej you were so lucky as the biggest storm in the bunch looks like it just missed you. Post those picture you have as soon as you can.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2012)

I just watched that on the news bad bad stuff. I feel sorry for all of those people. I am over here crying because my grinder pump went and I have to wash dishes by hand and block the shower up so all the water doesn't fill the tank up to fast. After seeing what I just saw on TV my problems aint chit.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

I have only seen this signature one other time since radar has been available to us. Picture a nasty snake whipping around look at this red line which looks like a letter m.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

This is going to rival the great Tornado outbreak of 1974. The Death count may exceed 100. One Tornado a multiple vortices in Tennessee has been on the ground for 5 and a half hours.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

A tornado in West Liberty, Ky today., trapped several people. Multiple deaths and injuries were reported.Watch your local news this evening.I think the town destroyed count is up to 8 now country wide.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> I have only seen this signature one other time since radar has been available to us. Picture a nasty snake whipping around look at this red line which looks like a letter m.


  By the way this formation is formed by air rising so high 75 to 100000 foot cloud tops gettin so heavy and then falling making a huge down draft and the resulting two half round images. It is almost like a meteor hitting a body of water


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2012)

God, I hope our members are taking care throughout the swath of this weather razor.


----------



## accountantadam (Mar 3, 2012)

We were on the very northern edge of that line that produced so much damage in KY, Indiana, etc. We were never put under a tornado warning, but all the counties south of us were. I guess some towns not too far south of us got hit pretty hard. Otway, Bethel, and Moscow all had some bad damage from what I'm hearing. We were very lucky. I hope all the other members are ok as well.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Peej where are your pictures,do you have them uploaded yet? That was a monster storm just to your north.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello Peej the pictures would be nice[]


----------



## Stardust (Mar 3, 2012)

I hope and pray that all our members are safe. IT BREAKS MY HEART when we are crying about little things and others whole lives have been blown away.  Yesterday, one woman was talking to a news reporter saying, God has a bigger plan than we all know about right now....My prayers go out to everyone who is effected by these storms. May we all pray to whomever your higher power is that these storms stop, and the much needed help be there for all who need it @ this difficult time.
 love to all ~ *


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 3, 2012)

Well put, Star.

 Do we need to do a nose count? 

 Jamie, man, call home, will'ya...

 I see members from some of the most damaged states, signed on now.

  Hope you all emerged unscathed...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 4, 2012)

Peej where are your pictures?


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 4, 2012)

Surf, Jamie and family are fine.  I already told Star, but I just saw you asking about it now.


----------



## peejrey (Mar 4, 2012)

I appologize for no pictures....my airport card was fried by an electrical surge during the warning time, so I've been going off my kindle fire...[&o]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 4, 2012)

No problems peej I hope you get it repaired soon That was a heck of a storm.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 4, 2012)

GLAD your safe peejrey ~ Steve, thanks for all the updates, I think we still have members unaccounted for. I hope they will let us know when they are able, that all is well ~ *


----------



## peejrey (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> GLAD your safe peejrey ~ Steve, thanks for all the updates, I think we still have members unaccounted for. I hope they will let us know when they are able, that all is well ~ *


 Thanks Star, and yes thank you Steve...
 Your early warnings helped out a lot!
 _Preston


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 4, 2012)

Even more proof that this winter has been truly, absolutely insane.

 Thanks for your diligent efforts to keep us informed Steve; I don't watch TV so to be honest this thread (and a few other of your threads) constitute the majority of my exposure to the multi-state disaster.

 A bit north of all the craziness, here in Columbus, Ohio we had a crazy T-storm during the time, and I heard a crack of thunder that about knocked me out of my chair. Loudest thunder I've ever heard, sounded like an atom bomb. The sound ricocheted in the sky for like 15 seconds. It set off many car alarms.


----------



## peejrey (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is one of the picture, now that I'm on my parents computer...
 Sorry for the blur, as my hands were shakin a bit[]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 4, 2012)

2nd one....same cloud


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> This is down right scary here is your news maker in about 30 minutes. Try and find live video near Nashville. This one is gonna kill many unsuspecting people and destroy everything in its path.


   Peej you are looking due North on your pictures? You said you were two miles west of Bon Aqua The storm was travelling pretty much West to East.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 4, 2012)

Star thanks for the encouragement. How are you doing these days?


----------



## peejrey (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bad estimate on my part Steve...I live on the south side of Lyles, (Exactly between Wrigley, and Bon Aqua) and was looking due North.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 4, 2012)

I can see Bon aqua on the map where is Wrigley just off the map to the left?


----------



## peejrey (Mar 4, 2012)

South and West..
 If you find it again zoom in...


----------



## Stardust (Mar 5, 2012)

Steve,
 Thanks for asking Steve...[] Each and everyday is a GIFT here ~ All of this makes what is going on in my life very, very, small. I wish we could pull together a big fundraiser to send to help and teach our children what it means to be there for people we don't even know. In MA, the town that got hit bad last June is still trying to get back on their feet and this has brought up a lot of PTS seeing all the news.

 Who are we still missing? Probably many can't get through yet. I just get down on my knees at night and cry when I pray. I love everyone here ~ Thanks again Steve for doing such a great job watching over all of us. I think you have earned some wings now. You are our gift ~ *


----------



## ncbred (Mar 13, 2012)

You know...I hate to sound like a nut and was a huge skeptic until the Ind/Ky/Tenn tornadoes, but I'm starting to think there is something to this HAARP conspiracy.  I myself two nights before it went down saw two what has been described as "HAARP rings" over the very areas that got hit the worst.  I was looking at the Intellicast Interactive Weather Map when I noticed them.  I've heard about them from friends and other weirdo sites beforehand.  To put my theory to test I wrote down the larger towns that were within those particular flashing rings.  Two days later after the deadly tornadoes I checked to see if the were within those two rings and indeed they were.  The rings were conjoined and covered parts of middle Tenn, southern Indiana and Ky.

 Some argue that those particular rings are radar/doppler echoes but they look nothing like an actual radar echo.  Kind of far fetched but the the government can control everything else...why not the weather and other natural disasters?


----------

